# Who is hunting where?



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

I have really only hunted the SW part of the state. I am curious where others like to pheasant hunt.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Your probably not going to get an abundance of answers on that question. Nobody wants to give up their spots anymore! I think it's safe to say anywhere south of 200 in the east and just about everywhere else in the state holds birds!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Diddo,

S of 94 for me.

Someone else said it perfectly in another post the "cattails"

Yesterday was absolutely brutal conditions but braved it and did just fine. Sure could use some moisture to help the dogs.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Jiffy and I are headed for our honey hole near Pembina again!! Birds are thicker than skeeters in the swamp, and they all have 25"+ tail feathers!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

SSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I have shot all of my NoDak roosters south of Canada, east of Montana, north of South Dakota and west of Minnesota. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Translation = Tons of birds this year and they're spread out all over the state. The little pheasant hunting I've done has been in Central ND which has a really strong population this year compared to the norm.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

wow, wasn't expecting everyone to be so defensive. I wasn't asking directions just conversation.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I'll be out Wednesday with a few friends down in central ND around Minot. Hopefully we'll find one or two, never hunted them before.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Chris,

Good luck. They are a blast to hunt.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Neche - it's the NEW Pembina!!!


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

Chris Benson said:


> I'll be out Wednesday with a few friends down in central ND around Minot. Hopefully we'll find one or two, never hunted them before.


Careful....its addicting....the next thing you know you will be buying a dog, a new shotgun, taking all your vacation time in the fall...etc. Take it from an addict.


----------



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

i hunt in northern illinois in some of the giant 4 to 5 square miles of saw grass and switch grass


----------



## airman (Jul 16, 2006)

I hunt them in CA. The Yolo By-pass on my land. All birds are wild and running fools. It was a hard year this year but managed to get er done!


----------



## bvn13 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have been hunting in ill and the weekend of the snowstorm i went and got 3 birds so ya cya


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I hunt in North Central Kansas. We have some GOOD pheasant hunting around here!!!! :beer:


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

Southern MN for me.


----------



## bl|nk (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm lucky enough to have family land in the Kimball SD area which isn't much of a sport to hunt (opening weekend our group harvested 50+ birds walking 2 food plots) I prefer waterfall / game production areas 15 - 20 minutes from my parents in Mitchell, SD. I always get shots over the dog and we always have fun even if it's only a 1 - 2 hour hunt and pick up atleast 1 bird out of the walk.


----------



## jimkuhn (Apr 18, 2007)

I took some clients to a small creek bottom filled with thick brush and swamp, I shot a box of shells and only got 1 bird (i shoot like s*#t with a shotgun). They were pouring out of that swamp bottom like the old days of bird hunting.


----------



## woodcanoeguy (Oct 8, 2005)

I hunt behind my dog....he knows where the birds are.


----------

